# Pecan Burl or burly Pecan



## JR Parks (Oct 1, 2018)

A friend has these pecan logs and I post for viewing pleasure and droolers. The whole log has burl. Harvey victims here in Texas. Will post pics when sawn this winter to see how far the burl condition is in the log.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## phinds (Oct 1, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mr. Peet (Oct 3, 2018)

Jim, looks like it might be quilted 'Pecan', from the outside view. I also look forward to seeing the milled product...


----------



## Mike1950 (Oct 3, 2018)

looks burly/swirly to me. NICE


----------



## DKMD (Oct 3, 2018)

Yummy!


----------

